# 7mm-08 T/C Encore Pistol Ammo Help



## jdurr (Nov 2, 2006)

I have recently purchased a TC Encore Pistol chambered for 7mm-08. I have always used standard factory ammunition in all my other firearms but I am at a dilemma on what to use for my new pistol. Since the barrel is only 15" long I want to ensure a proper powder burn to maximize the bullet performance. I cannot find anything on any of the major ammo manufacturers' websites that goes into the powder burn rate in relation to barrel length. I don't reload so I am looking for the best factory ammunition for my application. I am a novice in this area so any help would be much appreciated. Also, if anyone has any burn rate charts that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

With the 7-08 I think that if you found a factory loading with the 140gr Nosler BT it would work very well. I do not shoot the 7-08, but hunt with contenders chambered in several "rifle" barels of 10-14 inches. For deer sized game, and when distance is kept to 250yds or so (my personal limmit) the bullets will perform very well until the speed drops below 1800fps or so. I would guess that the 7-08 would get about 2500fps or so in your gun, and likely will work just fine until you develope a load you like. When you start reloading for it, I think you will find that some of your best loads will come from powders that are much slower than you would first think. My 309 JDJ loves and works best with IMR 4350 and 150gr noslers. Pretty slow powder for a 12 inch parrel. My 250 savage also likes IMR 4350 with its deer load, but just is increadable with BL-C(2) with its varmit load. Good luck, you will love the challange.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You have received some pretty good info so far. It has been my experience also that the Nosler Ballistic Tips will generally expand if impact velocites are over 1800 FPS.

While I have not shot Factory Ammo, I have worked up a couple handloads for a buddies T/C Encore in 7mm-08. I used both 120gr. and 140gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips with H-4895 Powder. This particular Encore has a 12" Barrel and I was a little disappointed with the Velocity. However accuracy with either bullet was great.

I believe Federal offers a 140gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip loading in their Premium Vital Shok Ammo line. If it were me this would be the first ammo I would test out in a 15" T/C Encore 7mm-08. A second choice would be the 140gr. Fusion Ammo. I keep reading great things about Fusion ammo and hat it too expands at lower impact velocities.

Good luck with your Encore this year.

Larry

PS, just this afternoon I worked up a load, sighted in and broke in the barrel on a buddies 15" T/C Encore Handgun. This one started life out as a 7mm-08, but my buddy wanted more horse power so had it rechambered to .284 Winchester. The load we settled on uses 140gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips with H-4831SC Powder. 3 shot 100 yard groups were running between 1/2" to 1" and the average muzzle velocity on the load we settled on is 2665 FPS. According to my ballistics program that should have sufficient velocity and energy to cleanly harvest a Whitetail at 400 yards.


----------

